# mettre / mis à mal



## Anthos

Bon soir mes amis:
¿"mettre à mal" es "recelar", "sospechar", "desconfiar", o algo más duro?
Salut et au revoir.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

¿Un poco de contexto?

A priori _mettre a mal_ es _casi destrozar/hacer polvo a alguien_.

Esperando contexto.
Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Anthos

Buenas noches, Cintia:
la frase es la siguiente: "le diagnosticien doit également *mettre à mal* son statut d'auteur et les fonctions qui lui sont assignées".
Como siempre, un placer recibir tus aportaciones.
Au revoir.


----------



## FLorencee

Hola

*Mettre à mal: *abîmer, détériorer, battre, malmener (destrozar, deteriorar, maltratar, poner en apuros,...)

Lo que no me ha quedado muy claro es lo de "diagnosticien". Miro en google y este término sólo aparece relacionado con coches - como si se tratara de un mecànico. Sin embargo, en tu frase, me da la sensacion de que no se refiere a este sector.   

Un saludo. 
florence


----------



## vinnitraduce

NO sé cómo traducir "mettent à mal". ¿Alguién me ayuda?



_« Cette interprétation est trop large. Il arrive souvent que la notion d’avantage militaire soit interprétée de façon trop large, ce qui permet de justifier des attaques visant à affaiblir l’économie d’un État ou à démoraliser sa population civile. De telles interprétations_ *mettent à mal* _l’immunité des civils"._

Muchas gracias


----------



## XINBIRIN

¿Qué te parece, *rendent difficile*?


----------



## PERSEE

Yo diría que "mettre à mal" tiene a menudo un sentido abstracto. O sea que en español se podría traducir por "perjudicar" o algo así.

"mettent à mal l'immunité des civils" = "ne respectent pas", "remettent en cause".


----------



## totor

algunas opciones:

*malograr; maltratar; deslucir; desacreditar; dañar; perjudicar*.


----------



## ninagirl

Hola, ¿podríais echarme una mano, por favor?

¿Cómo se traduciría la expresión _ont mis à mal_ en este contexto? Bueno, de hecho, no entiendo demasiado todo el párrafo...

_Recemment, des historiens allemands *ont mis à mal* cette théorie dans la mesure où le célèbre mémoire de décembre 1915 qui l'exposait n'a, semble-t-il, jamais existé._

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Paz Juan Gutiérrez

En este contexto yo diría "rechazado" o "desechado" esta teoría.

Un saludo
Paz


----------



## totor

*mettre à mal* tiene diferentes traducciones: *malograr; maltratar; deslucir; desacreditar; dañar; perjudicar*. otra posible, fuera de la sugerida por paz, es *desacreditar*.


----------



## cassan

Salut,

Jon est déjà connu pour avoir *mis à mal *la protection anti-copie des DVD...

C'est quoi la meilleure traduction pour _mis à mal_?

Merci
=)


----------



## totor

Para mí, *malogrado*.


----------



## cassan

Hola totor,

En fait j'avais ouvert un nouveau fil avec ma question, mais le moderateur l'a fusionné avec cet ancien fil de Athos (merci Martine) que je n'avais pas vu. 

Donc, après avoir lu toutes les réponses précedentes je trouve qu'il va mieux "hacer pedazos".



> Jon est déjà connu pour avoir *mis à mal *la protection anti-copie des DVD...



Je vous donne un peu plus de contexte: Jon est en fait l'informaticien qui a fait possible la clonation des DVD.

Donc je m'incline à le traduire comme:

_Jon es ya conocido por *hacer pedazos|burlar* la protección anti-copia de los DVD...
_
qu'en pensez vous?

Sault,
=)


----------



## Paz Juan Gutiérrez

En el contexto que tú propones cassan, yo utilizaría "eludir" la protección de los DVD, y buscando corroboración de mi respuesta, encontré un texto en la OMPI (Organización Mundial de la Propiedad Intelectual) lo siguiente: "...las personas que recientemente han revelado en Internet cómo eludir la protección anticopia de los DVD"

un saludo
Paz


----------



## atumra

Comment on doit traduire "mettre à mal" (Bruxelles mette à mal tout un secteur)

mettre à mal = poner en mala situación?

Merci / Gracias


----------



## Clafoutis

Bonsoir,

Mettre à mal = dejar mal parado


----------



## atumra

merci beaucoup


----------



## Tatiana4141

Hola,

He estado leyendo todas las propuestas para "mettre à mal", pero no hay ninguna que vaya bien a mi traduccion... podrian echarme una mano?

"La croissance a mis à mal un modèle de gestion des entreprises fondée sur la crise"

"El crecimiento perjudica un modelo de gestion de las empresas basado en la crisis"

Qué opinan?

Gracias/merci


----------



## Montaigne

"Ha comprometido".


----------



## GURB

Hola
El crecimiento *ha dejado maltrecho* un modelo de gestión...


----------



## Marlluna

Otras posibilidades: estropear, arruinar, echar a perder...


----------



## señorita ma

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
L'erreur de nos vulgarisateurs de la fresque évolutive, ce dernier Grand Récit de nos origines, est d'avoir oublié cette tendance naturelle, intime, de l'évolution, dès lors qu'elle *met à mal* un être sensible.

_El error de nuestros divulgadores del fresco evolutivo, ese último “Gran Relato” de nuestros orígenes, es haber olvidado esta tendencia natural e íntima de la evolución, por cuanto *desecha* _[?]_ a un ser sensible.
_
 ¿Desecha, perjudica, socava, elude (en el sentido de olvidar, dejar de lado)? El contexto de la frase es la descripción del "efecto reversivo" y la discusión de una hipótesis según la cual "el comportamiento ético, la preocupación por los demás habría precedido con mucho la llegada del hombre [...]. Como si a la selección de los más aptos la naturaleza hubiera “decidido” en cierto modo oponer, una vez cada cierto tiempo, la defensa de los más débiles, sobre todo de los pequeños, pero también de los abandonados a su suerte." Además necesito (creo) explicitar el sujeto de la acción (_elle_ met à mal), que se refiere a la _fresque évolutive_ (o bien a l'_erreur_ de los divulgadores), ¿creéis que valdría con decir "esto"/"ello"? Muchas gracias por vuestras ideas.


----------



## PERSEE

Mettre à mal es más o menos perjudicar, "hacer daño". Yo no pondría "desechar".
En cuanto al sujeto de la acción [l'antécédent], es la evolución, sin duda alguna.


----------

